# Debugging in VS Code? Leider nicht möglich.



## BC_KO3 (7. Feb 2022)

So mal ernsthaft, wie soll man Debuggen? Ist das normal das Breakpoints ignoriert werden und es keine Möglichkeit gibt sich das Schritt für Schritt anzusehen in VS Code? Was soll dieser Debugging-Modus dann überhaupt?


----------



## Oneixee5 (7. Feb 2022)

VSCode überfordert Java-Anfänger außerdem ist die Unterstützung etwas dürftig. Aber für Masochisten s. hier: https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/java/java-debugging


----------



## Robertop (8. Feb 2022)

An dieser Stelle würde ich gerne mal einstreuen, dass die Eclipse IDE gratis und ohne Registrierung verfügbar ist. 😇


----------



## Hansen_07 (9. Feb 2022)

Ebenfalls ist die Communityedition von IntelliJ kostenlos, Netbeans ist ebenso kostenlos.

Und wenn man schon vi/vim scheut 😜 und deshalb VSCode nutzen will, sollte man sich vscodium anschauen. Das ist bereinigt vom MS Tracking Fetisch. Ist natürlich nicht interessant für Leute die eh Windows oder MacOS nutzen.


----------



## sserio (9. Feb 2022)

Hansen_07 hat gesagt.:


> Ebenfalls ist die Communityedition von IntelliJ kostenlos, Netbeans ist ebenso kostenlos.
> 
> Und wenn man schon vi/vim scheut 😜 und deshalb VSCode nutzen will, sollte man sich vscodium anschauen. Das ist bereinigt vom MS Tracking Fetisch. Ist natürlich nicht interessant für Leute die eh Windows oder MacOS nutzen.


Die Premium version von Inteliji ist auch kostenlos. Zumindest für mich als Schüler


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (9. Feb 2022)

die miesten IDEs sind für shcüler kostenlos => damit wenn du fertig bist du dir es kaufst

phpstorm machts gleiche... ist sogar von der gleichen firma


----------

